# Never turn back on this one!



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was trying to rake up some leaves and was filling the wheel barrel up and the next thing I know I turn around and there is Lady buried up to her chest in leaves! And then the little bugger squatted and we were both asking "is she peeing"? So of course suddenly she starts kicking and playing in the leaves, and they are all out of the wheel barrel.

Of course there was a big wet puddle left behind after all the leaves were out of the barrel!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What a stinker! LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trouble maker. But what fun!:leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it!! They are certainly characters!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! What a naughty girl!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

And who says goats are boring? What a sweet heart.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have to move goats when I clean their houses otherwise they are in the wheelbarrow kicking goat berries everywhere and it turns out to be worthless chore...or they get into the front of the house and stand there staring at me like " ok let me help"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! Too cute! Our goats pretty much decided our wheel barrow's fate, haha...we should have replaced it a long time ago, and haven't yet! I definitely have to get a new one before wintertime!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute! I have one that keeps trying to get in mine LOL! Silly goats!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

MUCH cuter than when my goats dump out dog poop when I'm cleaning the yard!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

The dilemma at our house is: Do we let the goats out and have to do the work multiple times (as illustrated above) or do we lock them up and listen to the pitiful wailing while we work? Not sure which is worse.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> MUCH cuter than when my goats dump out dog poop when I'm cleaning the yard!


*Ewwwwwue!* Agree - pissy leaves better than poopy spills. 

Today we had to duct tape up some bags of Quickcrete the kids 'helped' us unload.  It's for their new Goat Palace too, you'd think they'd not want to sabotage that, but NO!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that is my girl Short Cake right there. No matter what I am doing or what is in it she jumps in and lays down to take a nap. Its so funny how they pick things like that to just make life easy lol


----------

